# Fluffy Milly



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

Although she's not overly keen being brushed, I love her soft, fluffy fur after grooming .

I probably should take her for a trim around the eyes soon. She hasn't been yet


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She's SO fluffy!
How is Milly's cough?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, the perfect fluffy windowsill addition


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous shiny fluffiness


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I know what you mean....that soft fluffiness is sooooo comforting. She is a beauty.


----------

